# Here’s an updated list of unreleased Canon gear



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

> Below is a list of unreleased Canon gear that has appeared at various certifications agencies.
> *K433* (Original Post)
> 
> Mirrorless camera
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 29, 2019)

Probably no pro R in this group as I expect more battery oomph (technical term) in the pro model as mirrorless seems to be power hungry.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 29, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> Probably no pro R in this group as I expect more battery oomph (technical term) in the pro model as mirrorless seems to be power hungry.


A “pro” (I’ll use that as a stand in for full size) camera could use two batteries instead of one big one, to consolidate production.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 29, 2019)

Wouldn't 1040mAh be the Canon LP-E17, the one used in EOS-M5? Maybe these are the EOS-M5-II and EOS-M6-II? The LP-E6N is 1865 mAh.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 29, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> A “pro” (I’ll use that as a stand in for full size) camera could use two batteries instead of one big one, to consolidate production.


For sure, but it'd be weird for Canon to require two smaller batteries to basically match what the current EOS-R does (2x1040 mAh versus 1865 mAh of the LP-E6n)

Timeline wise, it'd make a lot of sense for Canon to announce the T7i replacement (released mid-February 2017). And based on how many models the second one has, maybe its the T7 replacement?


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks as if those are the budget bodies, not the rumored RP (It takes longer from certification to physical appearance, right?


----------



## Adelino (Jan 29, 2019)

Looking forward to a new G7 and a new R announcement hopefully.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Looks as if those are the budget bodies, not the rumored RP (It takes longer from certification to physical appearance, right?



Chris Giles, I just had to give a plug for your evaluation of the R (your posted link). You did an excellent job, your style is very readable and I give you full marks for not being overtly biased. Simply great!

Jack


----------



## Mac Duderson (Jan 29, 2019)

HEY it looks like the Sigma 28mm 1.4 ART is released in Canon and Nikon mounts on Adorama and B&H!!?? But the Sigma and Sony mount versions are still on pre-order.


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 29, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Chris Giles, I just had to give a plug for your evaluation of the R (your posted link). You did an excellent job, your style is very readable and I give you full marks for not being overtly biased. Simply great!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack!


----------



## addola (Jan 30, 2019)

For the two DSLRs, I think they'll announce the successor to the T7i/800D/Kiss X9i. That's the battery capacity they take, and Digital Rebel cameras were usually announced on February/March time of the year. The T7i was announced on Feb 14, 2017. 

And typically that's around the time they announce their rebel-line. (There's an upcoming announcement on Feb 14th, 2019)

T6i : Feb 6th 2015
T5i: March 21, 2013
T4i: June 8, 2012
T3i: Feb 7, 2011
T2i: Feb 28, 2010
T1i: March 25, 2009
Rebel XSi : Jan 23rd, 2008
Rebel XT: Feb, 2005

Unless they decided to go with new EOS M cameras.


----------



## haggie (Jan 30, 2019)

The 7D Mk III still seems to be far away.

Perhaps it it further away than ever before (remind the rumors of little over a year ago that it was imminent).

Increasingly frustrating not to know when a more capable cropped action photography-oriented camera by Canon is due ........ 
Or worse: not to know IF a more capable cropped action photography-oriented camera by Canon is due .........


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2019)

haggie said:


> The 7D Mk III still seems to be far away.
> 
> Perhaps it it further away than ever before (remind the rumors of little over a year ago that it was imminent).
> 
> ...



Isn't life like that. When will my big wage increase come? Will I even get a wage increase? Will I get fired or laid off ?

The Progressive Liberals would have us believe that utopia is coming. Maybe we're spoiled?

Jack


----------



## JonSnow (Jan 30, 2019)

6720x 4480 pixel and a 26mp sensor?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 31, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> 6720x 4480 pixel and a 26mp sensor?



I posted the wrong model, I have corrected the post. I'm sorry about that.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Feb 2, 2019)

Let's hope the resolution is the only thing it shares with the 6DII. Like it or not, the 6DII is one of the most criticised cameras of the last decade and Canon had to rapidly drop the price of it. How much soft 1080p, lack of 4K, lack of IBIS and 2012 class dynamic range are potential customers going to take?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2019)

The Fat Fish said:


> Let's hope the resolution is the only thing it shares with the 6DII. Like it or not, the 6DII is one of the most criticised cameras of the last decade and Canon had to rapidly drop the price of it. How much soft 1080p, lack of 4K, lack of IBIS and 2012 class dynamic range are potential customers going to take?



And yet in the right hands it produces excellent results - we've seen them posted here on CR so ... The 6D was very criticized and I loved it for what it was.

Jack


----------



## The Fat Fish (Feb 3, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> And yet in the right hands it produces excellent results - we've seen them posted here on CR so ... The 6D was very criticized and I loved it for what it was.
> 
> Jack


Although that could be argued of almost any camera ever released. My 6D produces excellent images but it lacks other things I need/want. Mainly 4K, IBIS, Dual SD cards, faster FPS and greater dynamic range. All of which will improve the experience for me. Sony, Nikon and Panasonic can do all of that (except the 1 card on the Nikon) for £2000ish. £23449 from Canon lacks all of that but adds 6mp and a flappy screen.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 3, 2019)

I really don't understand why anyone who thinks sony offers more and better specs for a lower price owns a canon camera at all and i certainly don't understand why they would spend so much time whinging about the canon. Is it perhaps because the canon actually offers more then the Sony in the areas that matter most but are not quantifiable on a spec sheet? Seriously. If Sony is so much better just buy a Sony. To not do so is utterly illogical and baffling.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2019)

Aussie shooter, that's exactly how I feel. If Canon were such a negative for me I'd switch and eat the losses. At least then I'd have peace of mind and be a happy shooter ... or would I just be looking across the fence again. Personally I feel spoiled by what's available and should be producing much better than I do with what I've got. That's not to say I don't ever have GAS, so I do have a wee bit of sympathy, just a wee bit.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2019)

From another thread regarding Sony: https://gizmodo.com/sony-please-dont-give-up-on-gadgets-1826205738

I've heard it before - is there any risk associated with jumping to Sony. I'd be concerned enough not to jump ship and invest heavily. I don't see it as a big risk but to me Canon is the most secure place to be and so I accept some shortcomings.

Jack


----------

